# Show me golds! Palominos, buckskins, light chestnuts, duns!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Palomino


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

5 year old grulla mare


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay, my favorite! =D

It's so hard for me to not go totally crazy with pictures XD


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Nova, my AQHA filly who just got home today, dun:


























Oggi, my APHA Filly, grulla:


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Foxridge, your dun filly has the same name as my grulla mare! They're both gorgeous! I'm hoping for a dun filly from Nova, she's pregnant by a grullo stallion.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't had any palis, duns or light sorrels, but I have had my share of buckskins.

Buck, the horse I grew up on.









Back in the day when he was still a show horse.









Now, I have Jesse.


















And my Dad's horse, Pokey.
(Pokey and Jesse together)


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

These are Citrus' sire and paternal grand sire....
ATS Super Review and Big Time Review.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

A horse that my trainer had me ride over the winter/spring. He's not mine but the pictures were taken by my mom and I'm riding him. He's a super amazing horse though and I was so lucky to get to ride him. He's a red dun.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My dun Lillie that I sold










My pally: Lyric


















My buckskin Evangeline









My dun colt (no name yet)


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

My blue-eyed buckskin boy. I love shiny. Lol


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Spirit: 17 yr old QH mare, I would totally sell everything I owned to buy her if my BO would sell her to me


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> Spirit: 17 yr old QH mare, I would totally sell everything I owned to buy her if my BO would sell her to me


I can see why. She's lovely!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

So pretty! I love all the pictures!


----------



## english lass (Sep 2, 2010)

hi all, this is my 14 months welsh sec A.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

My Twinkie<3


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

They're all beautiful.... I sure love the buckskin Welsh!!


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> I can see why. She's lovely!


LOL i'm sorry at first glance me and my husband both thought she was a belgian lol


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Mahalima goes an awesome gold in summer ..... Ill take another pic once she is done shedding her winter coat ( first pic she is shedding).


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous horses everyone!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

How's this for stunning? Chestnut sabino...four white socks, blaze, AND a few bird catcher spots...tehehehe!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

waaah I'm so jalouse of you all, it seems that in america there are much more awesome horses! Here in holland we almost only got well, ehm, brown, black and white? and a few appaloosa's and stuff, but so few palomino's, buckskins and other awesome colours...


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I haven't had any palis, duns or light sorrels, but I have had my share of buckskins.
> 
> Buck, the horse I grew up on.
> 
> ...


 To me, Jesse is the true representation of a Buckskin! Beautiful color!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

sinsin4635 said:


> To me, Jesse is the true representation of a Buckskin! Beautiful color!!


And if Jesse goes missing I so did not do it!!! Bwahahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I love these colors! This is my favorite thread to visit when I'm bored.
Gorgeous horses, everbody


----------



## gabimoore (Jul 14, 2010)

My buckskin, Spirit.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Sage, my grulla filly. 3 year old quarter horse.


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres Dickie the palamino i ride 
The last photo is of Dickie the first day i got him


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I LOOOVE Jesse, Spirit and Sage...what beautiful colors!

My filly Sonata. She's grown so much even since these. Must get more!



Squared up by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr



Food stuck in her teeth! by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

All of these horses are just beautiful! I'm going to steal Sage :wink:.

Here's a couple of my boy, Toby Keith. The first isn't great quality because it was taken from my cell phone. The second I know I'm doing a million things wrong in, but it makes for a cool action shot anyways!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

A lot of nice horses. I'm afraid Sage is all mine! I do own a gun and qualify twice a year for work.  I'm afraid I would go on a man hunt if Sage was missing lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> A lot of nice horses. I'm afraid Sage is all mine! I do own a gun and qualify twice a year for work.  I'm afraid I would go on a man hunt if Sage was missing lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't blame you! Sage is absolutely gorgeous...I'm very picky on my grullas, but she just drops my jaw!! Reminds me a lot of Nova's coloring


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> I don't blame you! Sage is absolutely gorgeous...I'm very picky on my grullas, but she just drops my jaw!! Reminds me a lot of Nova's coloring


Nova is beautiful! Her and Sage look like each other a lot to me.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Well if we only lived closer, we could do a photoshoot 

Too bad I don't have nearly the camera as she does to get amazing pictures like that. Most of my pictures sadly come from a 1.3mp camera phone...


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Some more pictures without tack on


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot, I have a palomino now too, her name's Ava, and she's 5 months old...


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I love that second picture of Nova! Ava is pretty too.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks! that's the most recent picture I have of her, finally bulked up and looking like a true QH


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

barrelracer892 said:


> I love that second picture of Nova!


I know. Mliponoga, I'm sorry if it's creepy, but I stalk all your picture threads to look at pictures of Nova :lol: I love your horse.

As for me, no golds. Buddy is the closest thing I have, a chestnut. If you want to see him go to my barn, 'cause I'm too lazy to attach the picture. Besides, he's not a real gold; it would kinda be ruining the thread..


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

It's okay, I stalk my pasture to look at her


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. They both have kinda similar colors. Sage will pretty much be different color all year. Light and dark lol

Nova is a pretty girl. Any camera is better than no camera.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a palomino at my barn, and a grullo, but I only have pics of the palomino.

Sparky, 2yr old AQHA filly.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's Buttercup a 12 year old grade mare.:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is Abby. 
She's a 7yr old breeding stock paint. Her dappling was really noticeable today!


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

<3 them all....


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is my boy: Radar, Dun 10 yr old Kiger? Mustang 

Been through a lot with this horse and that makes me love him all the more


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Radar is gorgeous!! Love his coloring, his thick mane and tail, and of course his dun characteristics


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Abby and Radar are beautiful!
I lovve mustangs

Here's a new one of Kelty


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

wooow, these horses are still so awesome haha 
I'll try to find some pictures from me riding a buckskin welsh mare


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

CREAM DILUTES (not my horses, but I took all the photos)

http://i43.tinypic.com/iv8pef.jpg
Graemar Showtime, 89% Arab colt by Magnum El Chall and his dam, Jindalla Park Diamonds N Pearls at NIABIHHS.

http://i42.tinypic.com/5ovajm.jpg
Hard Twisting Classic, imported perlino tobiano stallion.

http://i39.tinypic.com/23odbk.jpg
Vaughan Jefferis and San Pedro.

http://i41.tinypic.com/2qizm7k.jpg
Arizona, a polo pony I used to know.

AND SOME TECHNICALLY CHESTNUT JUST FOR FUN

http://i43.tinypic.com/vz92t1.jpg
Aspen Hills Shell Fire, arabian stallion at NIABIHHS.

http://i49.tinypic.com/29e6vrq.jpg
Haflinger mare, Rose D'Amour at NIABIHHS.

http://i41.tinypic.com/mkbwpz.jpg
Bunderra Lee, haflinger mare.


----------

